# Farmington Bay dress code



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

So I was wondering how much hunter orange would be appropriate for opening morning on the dikes?


----------



## NateJ (Nov 13, 2013)

As little/none as you are comfortable with. Ducks are NOT color blind so the more you wear the more the ducks will start clear! As far as I understand, Orange is not required for duck hunting!


----------



## NateJ (Nov 13, 2013)

Steer* dang auto correct!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I believe that this is a post in jest about Farmington Bay combat duck shooting and not necessarily if you really need to wear orange. O*--:behindsofa:


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Kevlar might be more appropriate.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

At a min the orange hat. Might be effective to bring some orange marking paint for you blind


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I have a full jumpsuit in hunter orange with orange shoes. Orange hat and face mask. Bulletproof vest underneath the jumpsuit. I was thinking of having several orange traffic cones with the flashing strobes on them


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

It had to be 1994 or 1995 when this happened but I swear to god it did. There was a group of "environmentalist" walking the ***** wearing blaze orange with whistles doing their best to scare away birds from hunters.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Whiskey Hound said:


> It had to be 1994 or 1995 when this happened but I swear to god it did. There was a group of "environmentalist" walking the ***** wearing blaze orange with whistles doing their best to scare away birds from hunters.


If you ever see that call a CO. It's a pretty big fine for them. Call interfering with a legal hunt


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

I just peed my pants!!!!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

No Chit,, I have seen people wearing blaze orange on skybuster dike at Farmington. So yes its completely acceptable. :shock:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

bamacpl said:


> I just peed my pants!!!!


Depends?


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

bamacpl said:


> I just peed my pants!!!!


It happens


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

It was only a few dribbles ...


----------

